# FCS of Alabama Seminar Covered in Demopolis Times



## Guro Harold (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

FCS of Alabama Rep, Mr. Stanley Tippins, sent me this article which highlighted a seminar that he conducted in Demopolis, Alabama, in which the article stated that there were more than two dozen attendees.

It's great to see the FMAs being spread to all venues!

Many thanks to Mr. Buddy Hinson and Mr. Jim Webb, who hosted and facilitated the seminar and to Mr. Lawrence Wilder and again to Mr. Jim Webb, both students of Mr. Tippins, who had assisted him during the seminar.

With best regards,

Lakan Guro Harold Evans
Southeastern US Director
FCS-Kali


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2009)

Great! Heh, what a fitting tag line for that paper: "Serving Alabama's the Jewel of _Black Belt_ since...".


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 8, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Great! Heh, what a fitting tag line for that paper: "Serving Alabama's the Jewel of _Black Belt_ since...".


Thanks Arnisador!

Yes, that tagline is truly zen!


----------

